# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  πρόβλημα οθονης κατραν pixel

## Xristos_cy

Γεια σας παιδια

λοιπόν έχω ενα νισσαν τερρανο και το κατράν που απεικονίζει χιλιόμετρα, θερμοκρασία και ώρα, μου τρεμοπαίζει 2-3 ψηφία των χιλιομέτρων και καποτε γραφει λανθασμένη ένδειξη. Οταν χτυπαω το κατραν :Smile:  καποτε εμφανιζονται καποτε χάνονται
2013-09-09 19.01.07.jpg 2013-09-18 13.17.32.jpg

άνοιξα το κατράν και διαπίστωσα ένα πυκνωτή ότι ηταν σκασμένος και τον άλλαξα χωρίς να κάνει κάπια διαφορα.

το άνοιξα ακόμη μία φορά καί άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές και δύο  διόδους ζενερ πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα .Kαθάρισα την πλεξούδα με contact cleaner τίποτα. 
έχει δύο κρυστάλλους η πλακέττα και σκευτομαι να τους αλλαξω και αυτους.

2013-09-18 23.33.14.jpg2013-09-18 23.33.27.jpg2013-09-18 23.34.03.jpg2013-09-18 23.34.33.jpg

έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## hurt30

Μου έχει ξανατύχει αυτό.
Αν είναι από αυτά που έχει φτιάξει η magnetti marelli τότε είναι τίγκα στις ψυχρές κολλήσεις.
Στείλε καλές φωτο από την κάτω πλευρά.

----------

vasilimertzani (23-09-13), Xristos_cy (17-04-19)

----------


## Xristos_cy

φίλε hurt30 έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο  η μαλακία είναι ότι τώρα διάβασα το μύνημά σου. κάθησα όλο το απόγευμα έβγαλα όλη την lcd με χίλια ζορια με σκοπό να δώ τις ενώσεις των pins πάνω στην lcd και αφού την έβγαλα τελείως απο την πλακέττα και είδα ότι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα την τοποθέτησα πίσω στην πλακέττα και την κόλλησα. Μετα ως εκ θαύματος είδα ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε (προς το παρων φτου φτου φτου). 
Δεν γνώριζα για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και δεν υπολόγιζα ότι φταίνε αυτές αφου τις ελεγξα με το τζιτζικι του πολυμετρου και φαινονταν "οκ". Το κατράν είναι της  magnetti marelli. 

ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον 

φωτογραφίες έχω απο πρίν2013-09-18 23.25.45.jpg

----------

